# Vaginal dryness? At such a young age?



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

I'm 21. My bf is 22. And I've finally found someone with the same high sex drive as me! Yay! But, I have this problem which I have not had before. I am very dry "down there" and we literally can't even begin sex until we lube it up. It's very embarrassing for me considering how young I am and this shouldn't even be a problem. It also sucks when we're in the head of the moment and then it's like "well, it's not going in, gotta lube up".

I'm not sure what the problem is, I KNOW it's not that I'm not attracted to him. I'm very attracted. In fact, this is the best sex I've ever had hands down, he's a very selfless lover and loves to please me. I know his manhood is a lot bigger than I've ever been used to, so I don't know if that could be it. Also I had my daughter right before turning 20 and I've had a little bit of a dryness problem after that but never had to lube up for sex before my current bf. Is it the size of his manhood or is this common after having a baby or what? Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This could very well be caused by all the emotional stuff you have been through in the last few months. See your doctor just to make sure nothing else is going on.

Has your husband been served yet with divorce papers?


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> This could very well be caused by all the emotional stuff you have been through in the last few months. See your doctor just to make sure nothing else is going on.
> 
> Has your husband been served yet with divorce papers?


It has definitely been an emotional roller coaster and I've been very depressed at times. He's still not been served. It's been over 3 weeks now since I filed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you asked your lawyer how dating before and after your divorce is filed can affect it?

Technically it's adultery right now. If your husband wants to make your life miserable he can if he knows you are dating and having sex with some guy.

Yea I know what he did. But I worry about you and your child.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Have you asked your lawyer how dating before and after your divorce is filed can affect it?
> 
> Technically it's adultery right now. If your husband wants to make your life miserable he can if he knows you are dating and having sex with some guy.
> 
> Yea I know what he did. But I worry about you and your child.


My lawyer says only using drugs and abusing my child will get her taken away. And the other reason I'm not worried about getting her taken away from dating now is because he's dating and has told me they are having sex and posts all about them dating on social media.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok... just concerned that you are ok. You know me.. mother hen here


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ariel, see your doc for sure. Have you been extra thirsty lately? Peeing a lot? How's your appetite? Energy level? How are you sleeping? Could be nothing could be thyroid, diabetes...

Just use coconut oil every times so you're not interrupting play. Keep in close to your bed and make a container to keep at your BF's home. Coconut oil is really good for your skin anyway.

Vaginally lubrication is not a 100% reliable predictor of sexual arousal and shouldn't be considered as such.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

Thirsty a lot, eating a lot, energy low. Thanks for the tip about coconut oil. I am also on the Nuvaring birth control so I don't know if that could be a cause. I didn't know if this is the type of thing that happens sometimes in life or if it is completely abnormal.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ariel_angel77 said:


> Thirsty a lot, eating a lot, energy low. Thanks for the tip about coconut oil. I am also on the Nuvaring birth control so I don't know if that could be a cause. I didn't know if this is the type of thing that happens sometimes in life or if it is completely abnormal.


That's for your doctor to decide. But thirst appetite and energy level aren't in concert with each other. Fatigue and appetite could be side effects of the BC, but not thirst. 

This is why we pay doctors and ignore Internet medical advice. 

Go see a doc.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not Lupus!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> It's not Lupus!


It's never Lupus!


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

ariel_angel77 said:


> Thirsty a lot, eating a lot, energy low. Thanks for the tip about coconut oil. I am also on the *Nuvaring birth control* so I don't know if that could be a cause. I didn't know if this is the type of thing that happens sometimes in life or if it is completely abnormal.


Ask the doc about changing BC, of take the ring out for a while and use condoms, see if lubrication comes back. Problem is, I've heard that these changes can take multiple months to resolve once you make the change. Also, the commonly prescribed low estrogen pills these days may have the same effect in you if that is what is causing the problem. My understanding is it is different between women, many can tolerate them, some can not tolerate them.


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 25, 2015)

Arial you see doctor. the give a good advice and treatment to you.;


----------

